# Moebuis Jupiter II Paint Questions



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like to "convert" the Moebius Tester paint guide to comparable Tamiya rattle cans. I'll be keeping everything basic, and using the TSDS decals/vinyl for panel details. 

Question: Does anyone know the 4-6 major Tamiya colors to use for the interior walls/floors/cockpit/navigation areas?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry, guys. Dumb question and kinda lazy..........:wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Trouble with most model kit paint schemes is that Hobby paints from any particular manufacturer do not exactly match the colors required no matter what the brand. Unless you are building a model using Federal Standard 595 colors matched to Hobby paints such as Model Master paints, it's all a guessing game. I suggest matching useing your eyes and judgement.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Trouble with most model kit paint schemes is that Hobby paints from any particular manufacturer do not exactly match the colors required no matter what the brand. Unless you are building a model using Federal Standard 595 colors matched to Hobby paints such as Model Master paints, it's all a guessing game. I suggest matching useing your eyes and judgement.


Thanks, Ductapeforever!

Never the less, Here is a "lazy' link I found. Didn't help _*ME*_ much, but it's nice to know about and bookmark. It's just a really exhaustive cross reference of many brands........Someone might be able to use it.

http://www.paint4models.com/


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I'll take my Moebius paint list in and eyeball it. I hate trying to use cap color as a guide, though. I prefer Tamiya spray to *everything* else. I'll even buy it for very small parts. Just looks fantastic. And unlike Testors, you can actually spray it more than once! Gases out and dries nicer, too.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Be sure to check the FULL range of Tamiya sprays. The standard US hobby rack does not handle all the paints and some colors are somewhat obscure. The FULL TS (Tamiya Spray) rack has many more grey, brown and tan shades. Tamiya has added some British Royal Navy, Japanese Navy, and generic colors. Some would probably work well for the Jupiter II floor (Japanese Linoleum Decking?) and walls. Also, there are many more paints in their AS (Aircraft Spray) line. 

Be careful when trying to do touch up with Tamiya jar paints. in MOST cases, the jar paint, even if it has the same name and is meant to represent the same color, does NOT match the spray can. This is one area where Testors does have an edge...

Be sure also to check out Testors Automotive synthetic lacquer line. They are formulated like the Tamiya paints and go on beautifully. They make some really nice silver/metallic grey/pewter shades.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Be sure to check the FULL range of Tamiya sprays. The standard US hobby rack does not handle all the paints and some colors are somewhat obscure. The FULL TS (Tamiya Spray) rack has many more grey, brown and tan shades. Tamiya has added some British Royal Navy, Japanese Navy, and generic colors. Some would probably work well for the Jupiter II floor (Japanese Linoleum Decking?) and walls. Also, there are many more paints in their AS (Aircraft Spray) line.
> 
> Be careful when trying to do touch up with Tamiya jar paints. in MOST cases, the jar paint, even if it has the same name and is meant to represent the same color, does NOT match the spray can. This is one area where Testors does have an edge...
> 
> Be sure also to check out Testors Automotive synthetic lacquer line. They are formulated like the Tamiya paints and go on beautifully. They make some really nice silver/metallic grey/pewter shades.


Thanks, djnick66! 
I wonder if there is a good, trust-worthy online store to use with lots of selection?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Depending on where you live or your country's restrictions on paints, you can buy them online. In the US, Tower Hobbies has most of the Tamiya colors although they may not have the lowest prices. You might check Lucky Model out of Hong Kong. They are very good and have low prices and very reasonable shipping. Just make sure with Lucky the item you order is "In Stock" and not just "Available". "Available" means the item is on the market but they do not have it and it can take weeks or months for it to become "In Stock" again. Meanwhile they can hold your oder for one small unavailable item. Otherwise I get stuff from them to the US in under two weeks time.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

I've also purchased directly from Tamiya for those colors the local shop may not carry.

www.tamiyausa.com


----------



## atm3332 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Jupiter 2 painting cart*

Does anyone have a painting cart for the Jupiter 2? I'm repaint and installing lights on this model before working on the 18 inch one.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't reposted the link to my e-book in a while so:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/

Go get it, it's free...you won't be disappointed! Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Duct:
A very merry Christmas to you! Your devotion to the Jupiter 2 and other Irwin Allen stuff is so very much appreciated. All the best in this New Year and looking forward to seeing all that you'll have in store for us in 2011. Health and Happiness and all the best!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> I haven't reposted the link to my e-book in a while so:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/
> 
> Go get it, it's free...you won't be disappointed! Merry Christmas Everyone.


Wow. Totally forgot. Thanks, and Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

kdaracal you have A PM
BERT


----------

